# Olympic Gold for SL4



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

I would rather have seen Cavendish one (being English), but at least a Specialized SL4 won the race, (Alexander Vinokourov). Nice orange paint job too......


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> I would rather have seen Cavendish one (being English), but at least a Specialized SL4 won the race, (Alexander Vinokourov). Nice orange paint job too......


hoping specialized will now sell this olympic neon red sl4 
thanks Vino


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

Tom Boonen was riding a neon red non-S-Works Venge.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

1LaneLam said:


> Tom Boonen was riding a neon red non-S-Works Venge.


How do you know this is a fact 10r frame ?


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

1LaneLam said:


> Tom Boonen was riding a neon red non-S-Works Venge.


Why does a frame that says specialized mean it was non s-works. They are all custom painted, what will get more recognition Specialized or S-works...


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

If it's custom painted, that's another thing. Specialized loves to advertise, especially with S-Works. If it's a S-Works product, they will, no doubt, show it.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

1LaneLam said:


> If it's custom painted, that's another thing. Specialized loves to advertise, especially with S-Works. If it's a S-Works product, they will, no doubt, show it.


Ok you're right they definitely raced on non S-works frames...


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

S-works not shown due to Olympic rules on logos - not Specialized's choice.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

They would advertise the corporate brand, SPECIALIZED over S-Works in this case, knowing that a huge part of the audience isnt cycling saavy.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

jeje91 said:


> hoping specialized will now sell this olympic neon red sl4
> *thanks Vino*


For what? 



bernithebiker said:


> I would rather have seen Cavendish one (being English), *but at least a Specialized SL4 won the race*, (Alexander Vinokourov). Nice orange paint job too......


I would've been happier if a Richard Sachs' won the race!:thumbsup:


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

jeje91 said:


> hoping specialized will now sell this olympic neon red sl4
> thanks Vino


1) Already did sell it on the SL3 in UK so it would be a backward move. 

2) In the Olympic RR it was used on both Tarmac's and Venges


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

There were also a few bikes with the S-Works logo in the races, although not the same red color.


----------



## Golgol23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well less is more, personally I think that less logos makes the bike look better. Two logos are enough 

http://roadcyclinguk.com/news/gear-news/olympic-bike-dan-cravens-specialized-tarmac-sl4.html


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Pro Bike: Vinokourov's Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## night rider (Dec 12, 2012)

My favourite sl4 of all time,eye catching but classy with only spec and s-works logos:thumbsup: and I have bought one.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone old enough to remember when Olympic skiers had to tape over the brand names of their skis, and when they called Lasse Viren on the carpet for taking his victory laps holding his Asics shoes over his head for all the world to see? :lol:


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

night rider said:


> My favourite sl4 of all time,eye catching but classy with only spec and s-works logos:thumbsup: and I have bought one.


Me too mate,remember ? Got it for a great deal :thumbsup: But is still in the box. I find it to be a very difficult frame to mix and match with other colors and components. Also I don't have funds to build it now,therefore for these reasons I'll probably hang it on the wall in the living room for a while,then I'll decide later on next summer to either start build it or let it go. I mean I love it,so beautiful,but it really has a way too strong personality imho...


----------



## night rider (Dec 12, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Me too mate,remember ? Got it for a great deal :thumbsup: But is still in the box. I find it to be a very difficult frame to mix and match with other colors and components. Also I don't have funds to build it now,therefore for these reasons I'll probably hang it on the wall in the living room for a while,then I'll decide later on next summer to either start build it or let it go. I mean I love it,so beautiful,but it really has a way too strong personality imho...


How much you pay if you don't mind me asking.

As for components to match the colour im going for white bar tape and brake lines.
I love how vino's looked,plus the rest in black or near black as my ultegra group is grey.

I should have it built in a week or so woop!


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

dcorn said:


> Pro Bike: Vinokourov's Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL4 | Cyclingnews.com


The guy is 5'10" and is riding a 52cm frameset?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

night rider said:


> How much you pay if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> As for components to match the colour im going for white bar tape and brake lines.
> I love how vino's looked,plus the rest in black or near black as my ultegra group is grey.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. MSRP was 3199 Euro, I've got it for 2500, 22% off not bad at all for such a limited edition


----------

